# VLGC owners issue rate warning



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More lay-ups on the horizon as companies crack down on companies not able to cover full cost of charters...

http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/vlgc-owners-issue-rate-warning/20017671240.htm


----------

